# CSS nur für bestimmte Tabelle



## rollerueckwaerts (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein CSS von http://icant.co.uk/csstablegallery eingefügt.

Das Problem: Eine andere Tabelle die auch auf der Seite ist hat jetzt natürlich auch den Style angenommen. Kann ich das irgendwie verhindern ?

Lieben Dank schon jetzt


----------



## timestamp (21. Februar 2012)

Möglichkeit eins: Schreibe die Eigenschaften von dem heruntergeladenen CSS so um, dass sie nur für die gewollte Tablle gelten.
Möglichkeit zwei: Überschreibe die Eigenschaften der anderen Tabelle.

Dazu: Klassen und IDs


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (21. Februar 2012)

hab das mal versucht umzusetzen mit mäßigen Erfolg.
Hab Spaßeshalber vor allen Definitionen die sich auf die Tabelle beziehen ein #test geschrieben:


```
#test table {
	font: normal 75%/150% Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	border-collapse: collapse;
	border: 3px solid #f0f8ff;
	border-top: 5px double #87CEFA;
	border-bottom: 5px double #87CEFA;
}
#test th {
	font: bold 1.1em/120% Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	padding: 5px 10px;
	font-variant: small-caps;
	color: #047;
	font-weight: bold;
	text-align: left;
	letter-spacing: -1px;
}
#test thead th {
```

In die Tabelle nun id="test"

Das Aussehen hat sich schon ein wenig verändert aber nicht wie erwartet. Auch die anderen Tabellen nehmen noch Eigenschaften an obwohl sie nicht mehr mit dem css verbunden sind


----------



## timestamp (21. Februar 2012)

Es müsste anders rum sein
table #test
der Rest kann so bleiben


----------

